# Netzwerkadresse als DocumentRoot?



## penalizer (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo Forumfreunde,
ich habe mal die Grundsätzliche Frage ob es möglich ist eine Netzwerkadresse als DocumentRoot in Xampp anzugeben. Ich habe es folgendermaßen versucht aber leider nur eine Fehlermeldung bei Xampp Startup bekommen das der Pfad nur ein Dokumentenpfad sein darf o.ä.. Ist immer sehr schnell weg die Meldung. Hier mal mein Versuch:


```
DocumentRoot "\\192.168.1.100\Testordner"
```
 
Nur zur Info. Ich benötige diese Information weil ich einen getrennten Web und Datenserver einrichten möchte. D.H. Alle Webseiten und Arbeitsdateien liegen auf dem Datenserver und der Webserver soll auf seine oberste hierarchie verweisen (Der Webserver ist übrigends auch nur als lokale Entwicklungsumgebung gedacht).

Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen.
Gruß aus Oberhausen.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Du musst / anstatt \ verwenden.

Wenn alles nichts hilft, würde ich ein Alias auf das Verzeichnis legen (siehe hier).
Im DocumentRoot kannst Du dann auch einfach eine index.html anlegen, die automatisch auf das Aliasverzeichnis weiterleitet.
Alternativ kannst Du auch eine index.php anlegen, die via header() auf das Aliasverzeichnis weiterleitet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

